

Entrepreneurs Don't Need Degrees like lawyers and ... - ajaimk
http://simplify.tumblr.com/post/81913420/entrepreneurs-dont-need-degrees-like-lawyers-and

======
Mongoose
This is one step away from linking to a tweet. Great quote, but the original
article is more fitting for HN.

~~~
ajaimk
Thanks for the comment. Have posted the original article.

